# Sometimes you gotta say no



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2016)

Quite a few years ago I got a email from a nightclub in Germany asking if they could use one of my pictures on their invitations, I didn't think much about it. Thought it would be cool to know that a picture of mine were going to be passed around on invitations for a private event at a club in Germany. I let them use it...for free. I was just getting into the depths of photography at that time and didn't know better. 

Anyways time went by and recently as in a month ago I got another email from them again asking if they could use the same photo for advertising, like commercial advertising. I told them I would need compensation because if they were going to be using it for commercial advertising, don't I deserve some sort of compensation for my photo? Am I wrong? But they were hoping to use it for free and I said no, not going to happen.

I don't know much about international copyright laws so even if they ended up using my photo without my permission, I'm not going to make a huge deal out of it but atleast they know they did not get my permission. 

A couple weeks ago the owner of popular restaurant contacted me asking if I could stop by and take some interior and exterior shots of his restaurant and I think some food shots as well, but he was only willing to pay me $50 for the job. Not even worth my time. I said no it's not for me.  He tried telling me its all he could afford. Bull..compete BULL. His restaurant is the most popular restaurant in town and is packed every time.  

I'm tired of doing things for free for people. I've built computers, I repaired computers and I setup people's network for free. I'm done, if people want my services...they are going to pay. Simple as that. I don't mind doing certain things for family or friends every now and then but the point is, I need to make money too.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2016)

S'trewth!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2016)

Go in and order a steak dinner with all the trimmings, then say all you can afford to pay is a buck fifty.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2016)

I forgot to mention that he offered me $100 in gift cards. Whoohoo!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2016)

Why does that video give me a feeling that I'm watching a soap opera?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2016)

'Cuz it's all true?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm.. perhaps this might be of some assistance dealing with situations like this in the future:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## sniper x (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not a pro photographer but I have been shooting film and video professionally for almost 35 years.  In our world the clients have been trying to do barter ever since people could get pro looking quality From a video camera they paid 500 dollars for instead of shelling out 50k for a system. 
Now I see people advertising or stating they are a pro photographer with a Nikon or Canon camera with kit lens they bought at Walmart mart.  And I guess some potential clients think they can get true professionals who have thousands into their camera and years of experience should price themselves accordingly.  Same thing happened in the video world.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 27, 2016)

I do a ton of pro bono stuff for good, non-profit type causes. But for commercial enterprises, I want to be paid. Usually I tell them to pay me what they think is fair. And that I am willing wait and be paid out of the profits ... the idea is, if you're making money and my photography contributed to your success ... I want to share in your success.

Most don't get it and go away, which is fine by me.


----------



## sniper x (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been asked hundreds of time to shoot something free under the promise I'll get good paying work "next time". Next time never came so No more pro Bono work unless it' for cause I believe in enough and get recognition for.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2016)

sniper x said:


> I've been asked hundreds of time to shoot something free under the promise I'll get good paying work "next time". Next time never came so No more pro Bono work unless it' for cause I believe in enough and get recognition for.


Mehh... I learned a long time ago that $2.50, along with all the recognition and exposure in the world will get you a cup of coffee and that's it.  I do charity work for causes I feel strongly about, and that's it.  Some give me lots of exposure, some give me none.  Don't much care, I do it because I want to.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> sniper x said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked hundreds of time to shoot something free under the promise I'll get good paying work "next time". Next time never came so No more pro Bono work unless it' for cause I believe in enough and get recognition for.
> ...


It won't get you that much at Starbucks.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > sniper x said:
> ...


Hence the reason I don't darken their doorstep!


----------



## waday (Jul 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > sniper x said:
> ...


$2.50 will get you a "Venti" or "large" brewed coffee at Starbucks. Not a specialty drink, but a coffee.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2016)

Not in Victoria it won't.  All it will get you is an expresso with 55 cents left over before taxes.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Quite a few years ago I got a email from a nightclub in Germany asking if they could use one of my pictures on their invitations, I didn't think much about it. Thought it would be cool to know that a picture of mine were going to be passed around on invitations for a private event at a club in Germany. I let them use it...for free. I was just getting into the depths of photography at that time and didn't know better.
> 
> Anyways time went by and recently as in a month ago I got another email from them again asking if they could use the same photo for advertising, like commercial advertising. I told them I would need compensation because if they were going to be using it for commercial advertising, don't I deserve some sort of compensation for my photo? Am I wrong? But they were hoping to use it for free and I said no, not going to happen.
> 
> ...



Either pay or trade bitches!!!


----------



## Rye (Jul 6, 2016)

I was contacted by the band director of my kids school last school year to photograph their big spring concert. It's a small, private Christian school and I was happy to do the job for no charge and allow them to share the (low-res) photos I supplied them with on the school website and facebook. The only thing I asked for in return was if people asked who did the photos he would pass on my contact information. 

He sent me a text a couple of weeks later from the grocery store stating that he needed me to call the store and give permission for them to print one of my photos. Come to find out, one of the parents liked a photo of their daughter so much they asked him to print it for them. I texted him to politely explain that I'm very selective about where I print my photos and if someone would like a print I would be happy to get them a quality, archival print at the size of their choosing and I would only charge them my cost. I didn't hear back so I called him. Still didn't hear back. I'm guessing they went ahead and printed the photo anyway. No big loss but I've seen the garbage prints this store makes. It's a little embarrassing knowing someone probably took the liberty of printing at least one of my photos and it's somewhere out there looking crappy.

I guess I learned it's a good idea to get an agreement in writing even if doing a job for no charge. At the very least so the client understands what is appropriate and inappropriate to do with your photos and it's right there in black and white with their signature on it.


----------

